# Paint Ball/Mr Rich kids :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These are Paint Ball's boys born around 1pm today.  They are super active and smart and Paint Ball is doing ok for a FF. She's not in love with them but she's doing ok.  Poor girl had a rough delivery as they were 8 and 9lbs! 

These are our last kids until November. I am so thankful all the kids are here now and we can take a break from pregnant does for a while. 

That makes FIVE bucks and ONE doe this year!! :sigh: I guess that makes it easy to decide who to keep.  

I need names for these guys.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Why oh why do they have to be so purdy!? 8 & 9 lbs? That's not bad for FF, did she need assistance?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so cute! i'll mull over some names and get back to you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh gosh yeah she needed help.  It took both of us to get the first guy out. He presented perfectly but was just so big and fighting me with all he had!! 

Thanks nchen!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"No no no it's nice & warm in here no don't make me leave, help! Mom, look what they're doing they gonna kill us all, noooo!"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha. that was what he was thinking alright! I've never had a kid fight me like that! 

Thanks Karen.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Name them Pop and Splash, that's what paintballs do! 

I'm sorry you didn't get does that sucks, but you got everything else you wanted...that's a plus I guess lol. Congrats on the little fighters!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Rich Hued...perhaps?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are gorgeous


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pop and Splash!! Haha... that's hilarious! Not very bucky sounding names though. 

Thanks for the suggestion Sylvie!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If you want a bucky sounding name, how about Expensive Balls? :lol:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats on the healthy boys. wish you'd have had girls, but they are adorable.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, they aren't totally worthless now, with ABGA's new rule on percent bucks. 

I'll have to brain storm on the namea for a bit


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw congrats they are precious and beautiful!!  How about... 

Paint Em Rich 
Rich Colors 
Painted Soldier 
King of Color 
Rich In Red 

?? lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh they are beautiful!!!! Boys are beautiful too you know! It is ok they are bucks. =) I love their coloring! What beautiful boys!

I am wondering something.....you know humans when we are pregnant and eat certain types of foods it can make the lady more alkaline or acidy based on what she eats. So.....would it make sense that if a doe eats certain things you can then make her be more apt to have girls or boys?? Just curious. Our doe had two girls.....and we have been feeding her a herbal mix all along with honey in it. As well as having carrots and apples fed on a somewhat regular basis. Maybe I am way off....but just curious about this. I think there is something to it.....what do you think?

Congrats! They are such beautiful boys!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Megan, Paint em Rich is PERFECT! I love it!  

Thanks for all the name suggestions! 

You're right Lacie.  I still can't sell them for much as bucks though since buying unregistered bucks to breed to registered does isn't a big thing yet, if it ever will be. 

You know I was wondering the same thing about the feed... but for a different reason. A huge amount of our buck kids this year have had scrotal splits... it's ridiculous how many of them do. All the boys have been from different sires/dams. Could that be feed related??? Who knows. 

Supposedly Apple Cider Vinegar will increase your doeling count. I didn't find that to be true but it works for some people! 

Here are some new pics. The biggest boy is huge!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You could name the big feisty one Painted Warrior lol .


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The one .....fourth picture down....you can already see how stocky and nice he is in that picture. They are so handsome. I'm sorry they are not girls  beautiful and boys go hand in hand it seems. But mom and kids seem good so you gotta look on the bright side . (But I so understand being a little disappointed lol)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They are gorgeous little boys even if they aren't fullbloods  

I had a theory going on this year, all my boer kids were born very weak with tons of fluid in their lungs, they were very gurgly. Whereas my alpine kids were incredibly strong, and up walking, nursing and bouncing in minutes. I gave the alpine does mineral shots, and I didn't with the boers. This year, I'll do the mineral shots for all the does, and see what happens with the kids.
I had another buck year here as well, so I can't help with that. I've had 4 does and 8 bucks born so far


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What about Color Me Rich to go with the other name?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

haha glad you like it!! I love thinking up names ^.^ We are actually trying to think up names for our new girls tonight.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

handsome boys they are! congratulations


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! That one guy is pretty cool. He is really stocky already and he is colored exactly like Rich with his cape. Rich didn't have a red butt though...  And on the other side the bigger guy has that little white streak that runs into his cape kind of by his ear. Rich had that too! I think he's going to be pretty awesome and hope somebody can take him as a buck. The other buck looks exactly like one of Paint Ball's sisters, lol.  

That's interesting Lacie. You'll have to let us know how that goes! I like the name too BTW... I think we'll go with those two names for now at least. Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Paint Ball and the boys got to come outside for a few minutes today.  These guys are bigger than Ace's 4 day olds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just way too cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They would have been even cuter as does....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww OMW!! They are adorable....<3 look at those long stocky legs! haha


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

They are SUPER cute and you are right......they would have been even cuter as girls...hehehe

I understand your pain on it being a buck year. I got 12 bucks and 5 does with 1 doe left to kid. BUT I am not going to complain because we got some great color out of our new buck. I will have to post some pics later when the weather gets pretty!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Why do you have to be so far away from me??!! I am in love with your goats  lol. They are so cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think our total this season if you count from the kiddings starting in November has been like 8 bucks and 4 does, so if you look at it that way it's not so bad. Starting end of Feb we've had 5 bucks and 1 doe though! We are going to breed 5 does for November kids this year so I really hope we'll get more does then, I'm really excited about those kids and we should be getting our first AI kids then.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

AI should be exciting getting to pair some really nice bucks with your choice of does. Then in 5 months you get to see how the gamble pays off!! We are all just gambling here right!! Good luck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  It will be fun and I hope the AI projects work!


----------

